# Newest project



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

With having a week and a half off of work for Christmas and New Years I got a little shop time in. Most of it after my youngest daughter, her husband and the newest granddaughter went home to Alabama last Sunday. Son-in-law did help me cut up some oak plywood to manageable sizes. I was able to organize part of the shop, and start on some Tin front boxes to sell in the store. The vendor that was building these retired from the store on Dec.31st. I did make a change to them to make the tin front removable so you can change the tin signs to whatever you would like. The first two pics are the finished boxes the other vendor had. The next 5 pics are of cutting the rails and styles. The next two show the groove for the tin sign to slide into. The next two show how I cut the groove in the bottom rail.I set the saw blade depth to 5/16" and made a mark a 3/16" past where the blade came out the insert and where it went below the insert. Then I set the part down at the the mark past the blade and cut until the end of the piece got to the mark at the front of the blade and lifted the piece off the blade. The styles were cut all the way from one end to the other. The next two show drilling the pocket hole to attach the style to the bottom rail. The rest show drilling the hole for the radius for the cut out for the feet on the front rail.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Then I used the band saw to cut between the holes and the spindle sander to finish sand the cut out.then I attached the styles to the bottom rail and test fit the sign. Then I cut the top rail to fit and recessed the top to be able to slide the sign in and out. The next two pics show the assembled face frame. I glued and used my brad nail gun to attach the top rail to the styles,sanded and routed a 1/8" round over on all the sharp edges. Then I finish sanded the assembly. Tomorrow I'll stain this one to match a pair of side panels the I made and stained yesterday. Then I screw the sides to the face frame, cut and stain the bottom then attach that to this assembly. Then cut a piece of 1/4" hard board for the back and nail it on. I'll post more pics as I progress on the rest.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I finally got 4 of these boxes done today. Here is a picture of one of them. The Tin fronts slide in from the top, when the lid is open. Been real busy with the candy dispensers and put these off for a while. Now I have to make some of the tall boxes. These were finished with MinWax Wood Sheen water based stain and poly mix. Not going to use it for these any more. Going to uses MinWax Early American oil based stain and for now MinWax rub on poly.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I didn't see the last post of pictures. Mine or another's problem? All the one's from before look great


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the picture.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow. Somebody has been keeping busy.

You do nice work.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

They do look very nice.

I am curious what pocket hole jig were you using? I thought I had searched every make and model out in my quest to convince my Wife I need one, but that one didn't ring a bell.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all. Derek that is an original Kreg pocket hole jig. It is aluminum, not the plastic ones they make now. I'm not sure but it might be a K-2. model. I've been very busy in the shop the last few weeks and not able to be on here much. I have parts cut out for 28 candy dispensers that I make for the store that we rent space in. I need to put poly on them and assemble them yet.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Your work is amazing


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

RStaron said:


> Thanks all. Derek that is an original Kreg pocket hole jig. It is aluminum, not the plastic ones they make now. I'm not sure but it might be a K-2. model. I've been very busy in the shop the last few weeks and not able to be on here much. I have parts cut out for 28 candy dispensers that I make for the store that we rent space in. I need to put poly on them and assemble them yet.


Thanks for letting me know. Those candy dispensers look wonderful too. Very much. Will have to show it to my Wife (She knows I am not far enough long to make them, but She will still like the pics)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great work, Ron...


----------

